# Brockton flags lowered for fallen officer



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

*Brockton flags lowered for fallen officer*

_By Tim Grace, Enterprise staff writer_ BROCKTON - Flags were lowered across the city Saturday in memory of fallen police officer Joseph J. Sutherland.

"He had always been a courageous person," said Mayor James Harrington. "We're going to miss him a lot."

Sutherland, 59, fell victim to a heart attack while on duty Friday evening according to Harrington.

He collapsed while working at the Belair Street high rise. Fellow officer John Luce found Sutherland in the tower's security shack at about 6:50 p.m. He was rushed to Brockton Hospital but could not be revived.

Sutherland's was a life spent in uniform.

A U.S. Marine, he earned three purple hearts in Vietnam.

Sutherland's 25 years with the department saw him serve on the honor guard and the SWAT team.

In 2002, he was critically injured in a motor vehicle accident on an icy Middleboro road, sustaining a broken neck and fractured skull.

Several years earlier, a severely broken hand and wrist left many wondering if the police officer would ever hold his service weapon again.

"He's a guy that went through an awful lot. The strength and character of the man was unbelievable," said Police Chief William Conlon.

Police Capt. Emanuel Gomes, head of the police department honor guard, expects officers from around the region will turn out for Sutherland's memorial services.

"Joe was just an outstanding guy," Gomes said. "He was one of those indigenous leaders in the police department. A lot of the patrolmen looked up to him."


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

rest in peace Joe.............


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

And thank you for all you have done for your city as well as our country......


----------

